# HD vs DODO Supernatural



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Any difference in quality between Autoglym's HD wax and Supernatural?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

In all honesty and bluntness no there isn't.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

About £35 just get hd very good wax ebay for hd around 25quid


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've used HD already, nice and easy stuff. Just didnt last very long. Think i need to layer it up next time.

Is it ok to add a layer after every wash or should I strip the old wax off?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How long is not long? It should see 3 months out of it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

no not after every wash give t a good clean polish it then add two layers for best coverage.It's a good wax


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

About a month with just 1 coat


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How are you determining the loss of wax?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Jarw101 said:


> Any difference in quality between Autoglym's HD wax and Supernatural?


About £30 - no free applicators or M/F.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

bigmc said:


> How long is not long? It should see 3 months out of it.


I thought that too......very durable.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

If you polish after waxing you will remove wax. Or if you use very strong chemicals like tfr etc etc to wash your car it will have an effect on how long your chosen wax will last. HD should see 8 weeks plus using just shampoo.


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

I would go for HD wax, its cheaper, you some gear in the pack and its a very nice and easy wax to work with. I have not tried Supernatural, however i do intent to one day 

how long the wax lasts depends on a number of things like weather, if your car is kept in a garage or outside, how many layers, how you prep, how you maintain and what you wash the car with, as i am sure you already know!

As for quality, I'll let the pics below do the talking so you can make your own mind up. Sorry for the rubbish quality, only camera i have is on my iPhone. Also, my car has never been machine polished, there are swirls all over her, but the reflections are still good 

Apllication -










Result after 1 layer -










i last detailed my car on 10th April. Wash, clayed, didnt need a polish, 2 coats of wax, leaving an hour and a half between layers. Still beading and sheeting a treat, however it is starting to show signs that it will need to be re-newed in about 6 weeks i reckon. The car is parked outside and usually gets a wash every weekend with AG Shampoo, occasionally gets a spritz of Rapid Detailer to bring out the flake 

Hope this helps

Mike


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Id go AG HD every time for the money.


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks. I'll stick with the HD and save my pennies.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Jarw101 said:


> About a month with just 1 coat


you may be using the shampoo you was with to strong


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I've seen 5 months from HD in summer and 3 and a half months over last winter on the mrs car.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I find HD lasts longer than the Supernatural versions that I have tried, but I slightly prefer the application of Supernatural for what it is worth.... Given the choice though, it would be HD all the time.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

bigmc said:


> In all honesty and bluntness no there isn't.


Technically speaking they are miles apart.

If they seem similar or you can't tell the difference, that is your opinion. But they apply differently, have different characteristics on paint, are made in different ways and have a different blend of ingredients.

Whilst HD Wax is a good wax, and we are happy for comparisons with Supernatural, they are not the same. A 'more similar' recipe would be Supernatural Hybrid, which was designed with a closer brief to that of HD. At 29.95 GBP for 100ml, that is closer to HD in terms of price as well.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm going to go against the flow here and say Dodo Supernatural is a better product than Autoglym HD. I've never liked HD and find it a pain to use where as Dodo SN has been nothing but a joy. I also prefer the 'look' of Dodo SN and feel that it lasts longer than the HD but that's just personal preference and opinion (and I tend to wax around once a month).


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i really like the finish left by SN..
but i havent tried HD to compare.. 
so thats as far as my posting goes in this thread :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike-93 said:


> I would go for HD wax, its cheaper, you some gear in the pack and its a very nice and easy wax to work with. I have not tried Supernatural, however i do intent to one day


mike drop me a pm if you ever fancy a wee panel pot swap of SN for HD.. im always happy to test new waxes.



KADVR6 said:


> AG HD all the way, did my corrado about two weeks and went over it with menz 205, then the HD cleanser followed by the HD wax, and have washed it every two days to see how the HD wax stood up to intense washing using megs ultimate wash and wax that was over concentrated, and its still beading like it was just waxed.
> 
> karl


okay.. so few points..
first :wall: :lol:... no offence.
but dodo products are tried and tested by many many people.. and i for one would testify to all the dodo ones ive tried being great products.. and i would always pick it over autoglym as a brand.

secondly.. youve answered your own question as to why its still beading like new!!
using over concentrated shampoo.. yes this will degrade wax quicker...
but using over concentrated ultimate wash and *WAX* your not only over concentrating the shampoo, but the small amount of 'wax' contained in it..
what is actually beading on your car is the small amount of protection left by such a shampoo!!

i could apply supernatural to a car, and wash it weekly for 2 years using a wash and wax shampoo, and claim it was still beading due to the shampoo leaving behind a layer causing said beading.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> Technically speaking they are miles apart.
> 
> If they seem similar or you can't tell the difference, that is your opinion. But they apply differently, have different characteristics on paint, are made in different ways and have a different blend of ingredients.
> 
> Whilst HD Wax is a good wax, and we are happy for comparisons with Supernatural, they are not the same. A 'more similar' recipe would be Supernatural Hybrid, which was designed with a closer brief to that of HD. At 29.95 GBP for 100ml, that is closer to HD in terms of price as well.


It wasn't a derogatory comment in anyway, it was meant as the OP would probably see zero difference in finish, I understand technically they're completely different animals and in all fairness if I had the choice it would be a dodo juice wax as I love the products but I don't think the majority would notice the difference.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> Technically speaking they are miles apart.
> 
> If they seem similar or you can't tell the difference, that is your opinion. But they apply differently, have different characteristics on paint, are made in different ways and have a different blend of ingredients.
> 
> Whilst HD Wax is a good wax, and we are happy for comparisons with Supernatural, they are not the same. A 'more similar' recipe would be Supernatural Hybrid, which was designed with a closer brief to that of HD. At 29.95 GBP for 100ml, that is closer to HD in terms of price as well.


What? How? Isn't Supernatural Hybrid much much better? Why did I get it then?

Ok, just kidding.  Haven't tried it yet but it sits in a good place price wise.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

HD will see 4 - 6 months through summer with 2 coats and does give a nice clear finish, but is not as easy and simple to use as DJ waxes.

I've not used SN, and have only just started using SN Hybrid, but would say it does add a little more than my HD wax. But price wise I'll be geting another pot of HD and save the DJ for summer


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> HD will see 4 - 6 months through summer with 2 coats and does give a nice clear finish, but is not as easy and simple to use as DJ waxes.
> 
> I've not used SN, and have only just started using SN Hybrid, but would say it does add a little more than my HD wax. But price wise I'll be geting another pot of HD and save the DJ for summer


just out of curiousity how is hd not as easy to use? if anything i'd say its easier,apply then clean windows put wheel sealant on, dress plastics and tyres and then remove the hd, dont get any easier imo.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Some of the opinions in here are stated as fact!

I bet half the HD users haven't even seen a pot of SN! Ridiculous to say one is much better than the other. They are 2 totally different waxes!

HD is an immense cheap wax, to the person who got 1 month out of HD did something very very wrong along the way! A friend's car beaded till about 6 months before I re-applied the wax! I call it "fancy Collinites" so much easier to use and a much nicer wax.

Supernatural wax is another fantastic wax and excells in different areas compared with HD.

What has this place become!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

completely agree with Gally regarding HD being a fancy collinites, but with a considerable step up in quality of finish.

MSB, It does not apply or remove as easily as the DJ waxes that I have used. But likewise it's *much* easier to work with than the collinites. It's not hard as such, maybe mid way between others I've experienced. You say it's easier, easier than DJ waxes to apply and remove?

Two different types of waxes that I wouldn't compare as I feel they acheive and excel in different areas. But as I said, I've not used the original SN, only their hybrid and soft waxes.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I have seen as many as 8 months from HD wax following several of my details when the cars have come back to be maintained. I have started using SN Hybrid since its release, and side by side I would choose the SN Hybrid, purely because it goes on and comes off faster and easier, and the end result offers more 'sealant qualities' than those of a wax - regarding how durable this product is though I don't know, I will have to see how the recent cars I've applied it to fair up against those with HD applied.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> completely agree with Gally regarding HD being a fancy collinites, but with a considerable step up in quality of finish.
> 
> MSB, It does not apply or remove as easily as the DJ waxes that I have used. But likewise it's *much* easier to work with than the collinites. It's not hard as such, maybe mid way between others I've experienced. You say it's easier, easier than DJ waxes to apply and remove?
> 
> Two different types of waxes that I wouldn't compare as I feel they acheive and excel in different areas. But as I said, I've not used the original SN, only their hybrid and soft waxes.


Totally agree with gally's comment, fancy collinite sums it up very well

Now as for application and removal, you must be over applying or doing something wrong, yes dodo's waxes are easy to use, but so are any of the others if used correctly and i still stand by aghd wax being as easy going as long as instructions are followed

Also no offence mean't if you've not even used/tried original sn how do you work out your comparison


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, I haven't used HD wax, so I can't compare it to SN 2.0. I was skeptical at first, but I'm now convinced HD is durable and easy to use. Of course, "it's just Autoglym" and not Zymol or SV, but the packaging is actually pretty nice. What does HD smell like?

I saw a movie in this thread:http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2656426 , where SN's compared to Natty's Red. You can see that SN has some really good/fast sheeting capabilities! A wax is more than just durability and ease of use. How is HD in comparison when it comes to sheeting?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

GMToyota said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't used HD wax, so I can't compare it to SN 2.0. I was skeptical at first, but I'm now convinced HD is durable and easy to use. Of course, "it's just Autoglym" and not Zymol or SV, but the packaging is actually pretty nice. What does HD smell like?
> 
> I saw a movie in this thread:http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2656426 , where SN's compared to Natty's Red. You can see that SN has some really good/fast sheeting capabilities! A wax is more than just durability and ease of use. How is HD in comparison when it comes to sheeting?


for me the tub design of HD makes it look cheap.

but to your other comment.. yes supernatural is a great wax for sheeting. and its very durable.. easily see 3 months.. even 6 months in summer.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

msb said:


> Also no offence mean't if you've not even used/tried original sn how do you work out your comparison


I didn't compare it the natural SH, but the the SN hybrid, orange crush and purple haze pro, and still beleive these are a little easier to use than HD, although I agree HD is still a lot easier to use than others I have tried. I was just giving a bit of feedback on my expereice AGHD

I'd still happily have them both, but would use them for different reasons.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> I didn't compare it the natural SH, but the the SN hybrid, orange crush and purple haze pro, and still beleive these are a little easier to use than HD, although I agree HD is still a lot easier to use than others I have tried. I was just giving a bit of feedback on my expereice AGHD
> 
> I'd still happily have them both, but would use them for different reasons.


yeah for sure sn and aghd are a bit like chalk and cheese tbh:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I like SN....but then i also like HD...

There's only one way to settle this...

FIGHT!!

:lol:

Sorry i had to do that...and for the record I've tried neither and have no opinion in this debate. :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used both a good few times. Supernatural is hands down the winner. It is more expensive, but it's better than HD in everyway. That's not to say HD is bad, it is a very good wax, but SN is brilliant.

That said, Supernatural Hybrid is :doublesho


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I second everything jem says


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Coincidentally, I don't - it's a personal thing but I'd go for the HD everytime. I'm probably in the minority but I'll live with it!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I second everything jem says


Cheers. I love SN, but SNH is even better in a lot of ways.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah I'm only using SNH at the moment, I think it goes on even better than sn, That 100ml tub will last years you use so little of the product its amazing.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Coincidentally, I don't - it's a personal thing but I'd go for the HD every time. I'm probably in the minority but I'll live with it!


Am I right in saying you had a really hard sn pot of wax tho???


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

jem said:


> I've used both a good few times. Supernatural is hands down the winner. It is more expensive, but it's better than HD in everyway. That's not to say HD is bad, it is a very good wax, but SN is brilliant.
> 
> That said, Supernatural Hybrid is :doublesho


In what way is it "hands down the winner"? I've used both on various cars and if someone had swapped waxes in the containers, I probably couldn't tell.

On average they seem to last about the same, perhaps HD lasts longer, and to me the finish looks the same if I do one panel with SN and another panel with HD.

Price seems to be the only big difference, and brand loyalty 

Just my opinion anyway


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Am I right in saying you had a really hard sn pot of wax tho???


Yes, it was like caste iron.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Yes, it was like caste iron.


isnt that the one you swapped with me?
its not that hard!!
were you storing it in the freezer  
:lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> isnt that the one you swapped with me?
> its not that hard!!
> were you storing it in the freezer
> :lol:


Yes, that's the one. Never known a wax of that consistency before.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol works fine for me.
it is hard, but no harder than the norm i dont think.
calum had a panel pot of SN when we did the wax test, and it seemed the same consistency..


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> lol works fine for me.
> it is hard, but no harder than the norm i dont think.
> calum had a panel pot of SN when we did the wax test, and it seemed the same consistency..


As long as you're happy with it, that's what's important.


----------



## ahin4114 (May 16, 2011)

I've had really good durability out of HD on my daily driver. I certainly wouldn't throw the pot away to replace it with something else, because if applied properly it does everything I think a good wax should. When the pot is empty however, I'm happy to consider something new.

I see a lot of people on DW looking to upgrade because they think there might be something better, rather than because something is actually wrong with what they have. Though that may not be the case with this thread, it certainly does seem to be a theme.

Just my 2p.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

when ever supernatural gets talked about my mind casts back to the big wax test, because the durability was poor which is the reason i havent tried it. I certainly wont be spending that much money on a wax that isnt durable.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

big ben said:


> when ever supernatural gets talked about my mind casts back to the big wax test, because the durability was poor which is the reason i havent tried it. I certainly wont be spending that much money on a wax that isnt durable.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


Results speak for themselves. :thumb: However, if you are happy with what you've got and it works for you that's all that matter irrespective of brand, price or marketing.

We all like the "posh" ones though, eh!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

big ben said:


> when ever supernatural gets talked about my mind casts back to the big wax test, because the durability was poor which is the reason i havent tried it. I certainly wont be spending that much money on a wax that isnt durable.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


I wouldnt read too much into one test. :speechles

I've tested SN and got 9+ months from it on a daily driver.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> We all like the "posh" ones though, eh!


i think if you just read this thread, you can see that brand and the looks of the wax are very important to some people


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

amiller said:


> I wouldnt read too much into one test. :speechles
> 
> I've tested SN and got 9+ months from it on a daily driver.


i havent ever seen 9 months from a wax, so i cant believe that. There may of been traces of wax left if you looked under a microscope :lol:

seriously though, the wax must of been so damaged if there was any left after that amount of time


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

big ben said:


> when ever supernatural gets talked about my mind casts back to the big wax test, because the durability was poor which is the reason i havent tried it. I certainly wont be spending that much money on a wax that isnt durable.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


If I remember correctly, this actual test was reason for Dodo Juice to make changes to their Supernatural wax, so as to improve durability. That improved wax is ofter referred to as version 2. Many have since confirmed the improvement in durability.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

big ben said:


> i think if you just read this thread, you can see that brand and the looks of the wax are very important to some people


ALL important I think.

"If it looks good - it must be good"? Nada....


----------



## Andynolan (Apr 9, 2011)

I use both SN & HD on my show car where durabilty is not an issue, I cant see any real difference in them except price. Both really good products that I will continue to use!


----------

